# Only $60 but that was $60 down the drain.



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's one of those generic jigs.

I got one as my first dovetail jig. It took a bit of work and adjustments, but I ended up getting it to work good enough to do all the drawers on my highboy dresser.

You just have to work within it's limitations.


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Cut them by hand, it's a lot more fun and far more satisfying.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

You will get better wood stability with that type if you glue on sandpaper along where the wood is clamped to avoid over tightening the clamp knobs.

Als once you have the jig set for 3/4" material cut a set of boards to set the jig to for future cuts.
And yes you are probably better of with a doveltaii saw and a frank Klaus video.


----------



## TNBodger (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments Bob#2. This jig came with sand paper already attached to the clamping bars (and they do a really good job at marring the wood too). The problem is with narrow pieces of wood and adequate clamping pressure. The clamping bar is too flexible and has to be over-tightened to keep the wood from shifting under the force of the router blade - even with the sand paper.

GaryK… thanks for your comments also. The problem with working "within it's limitations" is that this jig is extremely limited. It goes back to, "you get what you pay for."

As for handcutting dovetails being "fun and far more satisfying." I'm not about to make my entire summer project cutting the dovetails on 20 drawers. I'll tell you what Joe, send me your address and I'll send you the pieces so you can cut them for me. LOL.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with Emeralds. slower but more rewarding.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

All but the newest dovetail jigs are a pain to adjust. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm going to a class next week on how to use the Porter Cable dovetail jig. I hope it works better for me than this one did for you. Maybe you can use is as a doorstop or sell in on Ebay…?

Good luck!


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I wasted $ 60.00 on one of those too. I finally gave up and trashed it. Like Joe said I just learned to do them by hand. The first 20 were shaky looking but now they are starting to look like a dove tails.
Jim is right about the jigs although I also got a Wolfcraft that did a decent job.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

Buy it once, we all know the moto, I always recommend the Leigh Super Jigs a little more money but will last a lifetime, also the instruction manuals are great.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up! I was just starting to seriously look around. I will make sure to cross this one off my list.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How long ago did you buy it ? I would certainly bring it back to Woodcraft for a full refund.


----------



## TNBodger (Dec 6, 2008)

Unfortunately I bought it last year when it was on sale. It sat unopened until last month - more than the 90 days grace period Woodcraft allows something to be returned. Live and learn.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It seems a bit unfair selling it to someone else if you know it doesn't work well.My 2 cents.Alistair


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup , I have several tools unopened and am praying that they will be alright when I need them. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

Another vote for the Leigh Super Jig from me. I bought the Super12 when they were first released, my only regret is that I should have bought the 18. That thing is great. It can do nearly everything as far a dovetails go. The only thing missing is that it cant do varible sized pins like the the big D4R can, you can vary the tails(size and spacing) but not the width of the pins.. Everything else though, through dovetails, half blind and rabbeted half blind. It can even do "single pass" half blinds like the cheaper jigs are limited too. It is a lot more money….but it is a lot more jig too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I've got an older leigh Jig


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I'd still take it back and explain your experience, tell them you're aware that it's beyond the return period but were wondering if they can still help you out. If they say yes, it's a bonus, if they say no, I'd just leave it there & suggest they send it back to wherever it came from & explain your experience, smile & say you're sorry they can't help you & to have a great day. -SST


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Shame on you, TNBodger, that you would even think of unloading on someone else. Just throw it in your own trash can where it sounds like it belongs and scratch it up to learning.


----------



## TNBodger (Dec 6, 2008)

Dusty2, unfortunately an additional comment I posted here (or thought I was posting) never made it onto this stream. It was in response to Scotsman's comments made earlier regarding "a bit unfair selling it to someone else…'
Do you really think I would even bother writing the review in this forum if I didn't really care about someone else getting stuck with this jig? I made that crack about posting it on Craigs List to emphasize my disgust with this poor product while trying to warn others about it. (Let me explain right now that this is not intended as a negative comment regarding Craigs List - I think that web site is fantastic and it has been responsible for several great tool purchases at considerable savings.) I will do one of two things with the Wood River dovetail jig: Leave it permanently adjusted for 3/4" stock so I never have to spend two hours adjusting it again; or offer it to one of my friends with ample warning about the difficulties of using it and the resulting sloppy dovetails. 
Unfortunately my sarcasm was too subtle and you and Scotsman misunderstood my real intentions. For this I apologize. Please also know that I'm not about to sell my soul or risk bad Kharma for the few dollars I could sell this piece of junk for. If you knew me, you would know that I am about protecting people - not harming them.
For the rest of you who did understand my original post and thanked me for my "heads-up." I say again, thank you.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I knew you were kidding about CraigsList because any good woodworker would not inflict pain and suffering upon another. : )


----------

